# Betta breeding video



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtJHPPB-IKo

For the record, they never spawned. He ended up getting mad and trying to gobble her up, so I removed them both to recovery tanks. But, I call this video "What Betta Breeding Looks Like" so that new breeders aren't put off by the violence of it all.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love your setups.


----------



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

Haha thanks maj. This is the same tank the barbs and cories are in now <3.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

He did a "fantastic" job of expressing his feelings to her,lol.


----------

